# Realtek ALC88 no sound



## mattyp08 (Nov 23, 2008)

HI,
I have a advent laptop which is running vista, my sound worked fine for a long time until recently I turned on my laptop and the wlan driver, display driver and sound driver all seemed to have stopped working, I managed to get wi-fi and my display working again but no sound... it uses-
Realtek ALC883 for 32bit Vista Ver: 6.0.1.5413
as taken from the support disc for my laptop, but vista said my disc wasn't working so foolishly i agreed to it 'sorting' my issue, so now my support disc wont install anything:sigh:

I've tried re-installing the driver, also in safe mode, every time the driver install simply says - realtek hd driver install failure

Any help would be most appreciated, i cant bear the thought of ringing up another £2 a minute support line! 
Thanks


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So what driver are you re-installing?

Is it this driver?

There are actually two versions listed. If that one doesn't work maybe try this one.

Let us know if it worked or not.

Pauldo


----------



## mattyp08 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey, sorry for not replying sooner, i've tried installing both of the drivers but no result...? i know i have to uninstall the hd audio software in 'add or remove program' but do i need to do anything else?
Thanks for the help
Matt


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

You can try uninstalling from Device Manager, after uninstall from add and remove programs and before a reboot. Typically you would want to exit out of the Add New Hardware Wizard and install drivers after the reboot.

What model # Advent do you have? If you are taking the audio device name from the support disc than it might be possible that you have some other type of onboard audio in there.

Pauldo


----------



## mattyp08 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey, thanks for the reply.
I think i have advent 6301.
something i thought i should mention is when i boot up i get 2 unknown hardware, a pci device ??? and the unknown device which is the audio, whats a pci device and is it bad that i don't seem to have it?

I've tried both of the drivers you sent me but im not sure if the pci bit is affecting me:4-dontkno
matt


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need to re-install your chipset drivers. Did you do that to get your wireless and display drivers going?

Pauldo


----------



## mattyp08 (Nov 23, 2008)

ah, so sorry for not replying for some reason my email sent your reply to spam so i never got it, apologies. Yes i think so, i reinstalled the chipsets off the disc which has now died on me and i dont know where to look:4-dontkno


----------



## mattyp08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, i've rang the helpline for the laptop and they i have to reinstall vista, is this really my only option as its jampacked with pictures and videos etc.
Hope you can help :wink:
Matt


----------

